# Anoter free patterns site - a small one but lovely patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link

http://naputood.blogspot.com/p/minu-mustrid-my-patterns.html

So far only Marjake is not in English, the rest are.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I need to take more time to look but it definitely has some pretty patterns.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks have bookmarked. Pretty patterns here.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Some very cute patterns, thank you for the link!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link. Love the variety of patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

oh my ..looked at all of the patterns and they are very nice,...especially the shawls!


----------



## SallyBC (Apr 21, 2013)

Also nice gloves. If you go down the left side, you will see an entry that is headered O something - long list of links to other free patterns.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

beautiful patterns thank you :thumbup:


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you. Just took a quick look. Definitely some lovely patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

As always, you find the nicest sites. Some great gloves on this one Thanks so much for sharing SMILE


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you &#128158;


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

Very nice patterns. Thanks for the link!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful patterns. thanks.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Found one I had to print. Thanks for the link.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

He has an Etsy site too.http://www.etsy.com/listing/72350472/spring-green-triangular-very-soft-mohair


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you very much. It had a hat that I had been looking for.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------

